# Eastman Outfitters Broadheads



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Has anyone out there used Eastman Outfitters broadheads? I was looking at the Terminator II titanium 100gr with a 1" cutting dia. Are they good quality and is 1" cutting dia. enough or should I go with 1 1/8"?


----------



## willie123 (Sep 24, 2005)

i have not used these broadheads before and know little about them. however as long as u stay at a 1" or more cutting dia, and keep them razor sharp ull should be fine.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

cheap, I had a bad night opening night this year with these broadheads. I hit a buck at 12 yards out of my blind and I hit it just a little forward catching the back part of the shoulder blade, the arrow went through the buck and I thought that the buck was as good as dead. I waited 45-60 minutes went out and found my arrow and looked at the broadhead and 2 of the 3 blades were missing. had good blood for 60+ yards and then all the sudden nothing, no blood to be found anywhere, and never found the deer. I had the 1" 100grs. after that happened I did some research and found out that the Eastman broadheads 1" 100grains have 17 thousands blade thickness, where it is hard to find any other broadhead under 27 thousand blade thickness. your best bet is to spend a little extra and try the NAP Nitron, they are 27 thousands blade thickness, strong as hell and fly just like field tips, just naming one of many broadheads for example.

I would pass on them if I could have done it all over again, the price is a bugger to get over though.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

as much as I love the Eastman's and what they have done for the sport...I am very impressed with the g3 broadheads...their flight is amazing and they are a tough cookie...just my 2 cents


----------



## willie123 (Sep 24, 2005)

plz correct me if i am wrong but eastman outfitters may make other broadheads that i am not familar with. but the ones i remember seeing where in walmart and had three blades with a .017 thickness and looked similar to muzzies. i was turned off by them because it appeared they were trying to duplicate a muzzy(which i have used) and the .017 thickness of the blades seemed to look a little loose in the ferrule. .017 blade thickness is pleanty thick enough if u do not hit solid bone. usually what happens is the blade(s) break at the rear of the blade close to the ferrule but remain intact on the head. i am not sure why 2 of the 3 blades went mia on u, other than a posible but not likely installation problem gone unnoticed. i have no experience with the open on impact heads of today. but i have a great deal of knowledge on fixed blade heads. so hear is my 2 cents on these heads. good fixed blades heads in no order: razorback4'sand 5's,rocky mountain primer, rocky mountain razor lites, muzzy 100's and 125's, rocky mountain ultra's(discontinued big head causes much death and destruction very good head)wasp 3 blade cam lock(great head but lack locking ring strength not for bone hit's) bear razor lites (great 2 blade head must be razor sharp) bear razors, and magnus 125's(must also be absolutely razor sharp. i have no exp on open on impact heads but have heard good thing about side winders, crimson talons, and rocket arrow heads company many varieties. threw the years i have also found that instead of aiming for the crease behind the shoulder it is better to aim about 3"behind the shoulder 4"up from the white belly line(depending on shot angle down or quatering away ect.if u shoot a little low ur still in the pump house if u hit a little high ur in the pump house and a little forward ur in the pump house. and i have also found that it is better to hit more forward than rear.(referering to the shoulder not the bone itself, just infront of it or behind it). this is just some info that i hope helps it is never easy losing a deer. for info sake the next deer u get when u dress it look at the location of the lungs heart and liver it may surprise u. where the lungs end in certain places may surpise u. take care ill let u know how my side winders do this weekend.i am trying them for the 1st time. take care


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

those walmart broadhead really do suck willie, after trying them out for a second time I did shoot my buck Sat October 8 perfect double lung. complete pass through, after getting my arrow, again 2 out of the 3 blades were missing. after skinning him out I found 1 blade stuck in a rib bone and the other one was just inside the chest cavity and only one blade through the other side of the deer. These are JUNK!!!!!!

I would suggest to anyone not to buy these broadheads


----------



## willie123 (Sep 24, 2005)

thank you for the broadhead info. i tend to be very careful on what broadheads i use. i believe one must have faith and confidence his/her entire setup. my latest hunting story is sitting out for 2 days in the pouring rain at home in new jersey. i was litteraly soaked. my boots had filled up with water so much that it was running over the tops of the boots faster than it was going in. i passed on 4 small bucks the first days. one of which pinged me in my tree. i could have shot him but passed him up. dead deer tell no lies. the next day iwas raining harder than the first. i did not sleep in but also do to my fowl weather experiences at home since i was kid, i passed on hunting till the litterally blinding raiin let up.so at 11am when i saw 3 bucks(small) out in the field i showered and made a hasty ambush. i had only 2 days to bowhunt at home this year.next thing i knew i was at full draw on the biggest one when movent out the field caught my eye.it was a monster. i let down and blew on my true talker grunt call but instead of a deer i sounded like aduck. the wooden sound board was drenched and my grunt call was out of commision. i let a ll the deer pass went to one of stands and sat the entire rest of the night. when the water crested my boots again i decided to it was time to go in. there was only ten minutes of shooting light left anyway. after lowering my gear i got half way down tree and say a deer run off 70 yards away. so back up the tree i went. i had not even hung everything back up when the small that pinged me before strutted in under the stand. i got hin stopped setteld the pin and relased. i then heard a loud crack as if my arrow had hit the only rock in the woods. the deer took off not acticing as if hit. my tab had been slung off mny hand and where it was i had no idea. i insp'd the arrow and found nothing, found no blood or hair. it was a clean miss.although it was a carbon arrow it did not shatter but the broadhead was ripped out of the arrow and i did not find it. so i got soaking wet for 2 days to miss my chance. but it happens thats why it is hunting. take care


----------

